# Cannot boot (stuck in Loop of loading screens)



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

So seemingly randomly I came home to find my tivo in the "Please wait a few more minutes" part of the loading screen, then it seems to turn itself off, and I see the Tivo Logo, then "Please wait a few more minutes" and this will repeat over and over and over.

It is a fairly new tivo. Have only had it for 6 months max.

I have been having internet problems but surely this wouldn't prevent the thing from booting right?

What is the problem here?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Try unplugging it for a few minutes. Once it is in a loop it will not fix itself without unplugging it. If it still does it, then you will need to run the hard drive tests. TiVo's support site should have the directions on how to do it. Generally, only a hard drive failure will cause a permanent reboot loop.


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

rainwater said:


> Try unplugging it for a few minutes. Once it is in a loop it will not fix itself without unplugging it. If it still does it, then you will need to run the hard drive tests. TiVo's support site should have the directions on how to do it. Generally, only a hard drive failure will cause a permanent reboot loop.


Ok so I left in unplugged for a while and plugged in back in and booted. I was excited but then when I came back in the room and it was looping again.

Not sure if that adds any information but I will check out those HD tests.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jmflu said:


> Ok so I left in unplugged for a while and plugged in back in and booted. I was excited but then when I came back in the room and it was looping again.
> 
> Not sure if that adds any information but I will check out those HD tests.


Sounds like a likely hard drive failure. A call to TiVo would be wise. They can generally look at the logs and see you are having hard drive issues.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Just A long shot.
Disconnect it from the Network I once had a router that was flooding the network with noise causing more then one device to reboot and made the network really slow.


----------



## texasPI (May 9, 2010)

jmflu said:


> So seemingly randomly I came home to find my tivo in the "Please wait a few more minutes" part of the loading screen, then it seems to turn itself off, and I see the Tivo Logo, then "Please wait a few more minutes" and this will repeat over and over and over.
> 
> It is a fairly new tivo. Have only had it for 6 months max.
> 
> ...





rainwater said:


> Sounds like a likely hard drive failure. A call to TiVo would be wise. They can generally look at the logs and see you are having hard drive issues.


This sounds exactly what happened to me with my new Bolt that I ordered from the recent Amazon deal. It worked fine for four days and then the boot looping like you describe. I couldn't even run any kickstarts to diagnose the problem. Since I was sending it back to Amazon anyway and requesting a replacement, I opened the boot looping Bolt and popped in a hard drive I had laying around and it booted just fine with it.


----------

